# "Top 10" Items to take for a Long Road Trip



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

swchang said:


> I think I know why you have these items. In case your drug deal goes sour, you can beat the guy unconscious, tie him up, stuff the rags in his mouth, duct tape it shut, use the string to strangle him to death, and then cut him up into pieces to put your garbage bags.
> 
> Admit it! It's the only logical explanation.
> 
> (I think I've been watching too much L&O...)


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

This has got to be the most milk-spouting-from-my-nose post I have read in a few weeks...thanks for the belly laugh.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

milobloom242 said:


> - Depend adult diapers
> - Large, empty Gatorade bottle in case Depends don't work out
> - Sunglasses
> - Bucket o' KFC original recipe
> ...


HEY! You forgot the can of Skoal, man!

- Signed, Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

1.) Cell phone
2.) Cash / Credit Card
3.) Handgun - loaded but in the glove compartment
4.) CDs, DVDs
5.) Toilet paper
6.) Radar Detector
7.) One of those bound maps, atlas with all the side roads
8.) Cooler with Ice
9.) Laptop 
10.) Snacks


----------

